# JBl Co2 Kits



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2009)

Gang@ukaps

surfing on the net trying to find a cheap / reasonable price for an JBL Co2 kit, found one @ Fishbitz, sent an email to see if they had any in stock: their reply was:

Quote:
Not at the moment, we are deciding if to keep advertising these as there are some issues with them

My reply:
Thx for the reply I assume the problems are with the regulator ? please advise

Their reply:
I don't know to be honest, i think it is more indepth than that but i don't know exactly why. I wish you luck with finding one


Has anybody heard of issues.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2009)

I cant say Ive heard of these issues specifically, but I used a JBL reg years ago when I first started, and I have to say it was the trickiest reg I've ever used.  The needle value is a pain to turn and I found it 'shifted' over time changing the bubble rate, which is the worst thing that can happen for CO2 as the levels are then unstable.  If it we were I'd get a D&D or aquamedic reg or one of the numerous regs there are on ebay then get a cylinder (a 2kg fire extinguisher is ideal), CO2 tubing and diffuser and put a kit together myself.  Something I've done several times now.  You'll probably find you save quite a bit of money.

Both these regs and in my opinion easier to use then JBL.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2009)

Sam

I have two systems:
1 x Dennerle currently in use
1 x JBL pending use.

I prefer the JBL regulator + shut off valve to the dennele regulator + shut off valve, it neater, looks better, more compact and overall looks a better product as for performace TBA.

Has anybody bought Co2 regs from Japan as there are several on ebay.

Regards

paul


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2009)

Check this out 

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3090

I've not used the Dennerle ones but they dont look all that great from the photos.  JBL might be neat and tidy, but I found it a pain to use accurately.  They are also expensive. 

Sam


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Feb 2009)

I got a JBL Pro Flora U402 (who names these things?) four or five months ago and I'm really happy with it - solid build, never had to adjust it, and the attention to detail is fantastic - kit includes plenty of tubing, drop checker, reactor, all their fertilisers, bubble counter, and just little things like a syringe to fill the bubble counter. Solenoid is 12W, so minimal electricity use - doesn't get hot or hum. There is a link in Themuleous's post to lots of other systems, all well worth having a look at. They should be cheaper, which is always good.

To summarise, look at all the options, and decide what you want to buy. My experience with JBL has been great, so if you can't find out what these 'problems' are, don't be put off them if that is the route you choose - not saying you should use JLB, just that I've been very happy with mine.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks for posting Mark, always good to get the other view on things 

Sam


----------



## Acrantophis (11 Feb 2009)

JBL Customers rest easy there is no issue. http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.php?lang=en

The product FishBitz are advertising at discounted prices (but out of stock) are the old profi sets. These have been updated, hence the U401, M603, and M1003. Fishbitz stock Dennerle, I suspect that they are advertising the JBL products in an attempt to boost trade, knowing they can not supply but if googled they appear in the top 3, smart but sly.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

Acrantophis said:
			
		

> JBL Customers rest easy there is no issue. http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.php?lang=en



I dont follow?  Whats been updated?

Sam


----------



## Acrantophis (11 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Acrantophis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sam, in a word nothing other then the box  and the name of the equipment  

Original varients
JBL Proflora CO2 set Profi 1
JBL Proflora CO2 set Profi 2
JBL Proflora CO2 set Profi 3

New versions as previously advised 
U401
M603
M1003.

Or at least that is how I see it.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

OH RIGHT I SEE!  

Sam


----------

